# Cattle Thefts



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Cattle thefts are on the rise in the last several months and Missouri is one of the hard hit states.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/missouri_cattle_thefts_increase_need_for_producer_diligence/


----------

